# Stone Or Not To Stone



## Timwis (9/4/22)

I now have over 50 recipes of my own which includes a dozen that I am rather proud of! I am considering making up large quantity stones to save time making these dozen up in the future but are their any drawbacks I am unaware of?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (9/4/22)

If a stone is a concentrate premix, I assume it is, nope go ahead. Actually reduces steeping times once diluted with vg and pg. been doing that with my adv for years.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (9/4/22)

Raindance said:


> If a stone is a concentrate premix, I assume it is, nope go ahead. Actually reduces steeping times once diluted with vg and pg. been doing that with my adv for years.
> 
> Regards


Cheers mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/4/22)

Raindance said:


> If a stone is a concentrate premix, I assume it is, nope go ahead. Actually reduces steeping times once diluted with vg and pg. been doing that with my adv for years.
> 
> Regards


Ditto

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (13/4/22)

Let's do this!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (13/4/22)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 254018
> 
> Let's do this!


Mmmm. @Resistance, you a stoner?

Regads

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/4/22)

Raindance said:


> Mmmm. @Resistance, you a stoner?
> 
> Regads


No but I like stones

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

